# Como ensanchar las pistas con el EAGLE



## suguru_86 (Ene 16, 2009)

Hola amigos. Quisiera ensanchar las pistas de una placa con el Eagle y no se como hacerlo.


----------



## mcrven (Ene 16, 2009)

En Eagle abres el PCB, seleccionas "CHANGE" > "WIDTH" > "ANCHO REQUERIDO" y liego pulsas botón izquierdo sobre la pista que quieres ampliar. Eso es todo.

Saludos:


----------



## suguru_86 (Ene 16, 2009)

mcrven dijo:
			
		

> En Eagle abres el PCB, seleccionas "CHANGE" > "WIDTH" > "ANCHO REQUERIDO" y liego pulsas botón izquierdo sobre la pista que quieres ampliar. Eso es todo.
> 
> Saludos:


Gracias mcrven, todo perfecto!


----------



## andree_127 (Ene 19, 2009)

gracias por el aporte mcrven.....un pregunta, como hago para poner todas las pistas lo mas gruesas posibles (osea de un tiro nadamas), para que los huecos se vean como unas simples rayas. (en el eagle)
aqui te dejo una imagen


----------



## mcrven (Ene 19, 2009)

En "Control Panel", "Design Rules", hay un archivo que se llama "default.dru", contiene las definiciones por defecto de todas las medidas que se utilizan. Haces una copia de ese archivo, le pones un nombre diferente, misma extensión y ese, lo modificas a tus requerimientos.

Cuando abres ese archivo, te aparece un panel que contiene todos los detalles: capas, espacios, tamaños, espacios, etc.

Te adjunto el tutorial en español.

Saludos:


----------



## andree_127 (Ene 19, 2009)

gracias man, pero en esas opciones todas la pistas se me ponen igual de gruesas (creo) , yo quisiera saber como poner lo mas gruesa posible a cada pista (no necesariamente igual de gruesa a todas).
sino lo maximo que se pueden expandir(como el grafico).

Espero haberne explicado bien, de todas formas gracias por tus aportes

saludos...


----------



## mcrven (Ene 19, 2009)

mcrven dijo:
			
		

> En Eagle abres el PCB, seleccionas "CHANGE" > "WIDTH" > "ANCHO REQUERIDO" y liego pulsas botón izquierdo sobre la pista que quieres ampliar. Eso es todo.
> 
> Saludos:



Cómo dice en la cita fijas el ancho que quieres y luego, cada pista que toques con doble clik resultará amplificadorada a esa medida.

Saludos:


----------



## zopilote (Ene 20, 2009)

Como colocar la pistas como se ve en las foto?....mmmm.

Lo que  que tienes que usar es el comando de polygon(nombre del conector, N$xx o GNG....),el  nombre de la via (signal) lo conoces con el identificador (i) o el simbolo del ojo tambien sirve, escoges un grosor delgado y a trazar tu poligono como el de la figura, luego puedes intentar manipular las propiedades del poligono con  el comando change (la llave):

Pour = solid
spacing = 1.27 mm
isolate = 0
thermals= Off
orphans = Off
rank    = 1

 Y luego haces clic en ratsnet,y ya tienes tus vias cuadradas, redondas o logotipos de los que quieras.

Etolipoz


----------



## soyyo (Feb 12, 2009)

mira en estas links ahi explican creo mas o menos lo que tu necesitas 
http://www.fer.nu/placas/index.html
espero te sirva en el punto 2.1 diseño de placas se habla de eso saludos


----------

